# What about the middle?



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It was quite apparent in the Sacto series that Dallas' deficiency in the middle was fatal.

Are there any plans in Dallas to shore up the center position? If not, I believe Dallas will become a very entertaining team to watch that can go one, maybe two rounds into the playoffs but won't get any deeper than that until they get REAL SERIOUS about getting a quality center...somewhere. :yes:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Ron said:


> *It was quite apparent in the Sacto series that Dallas' deficiency in the middle was fatal.
> 
> Are there any plans in Dallas to shore up the center position? If not, I believe Dallas will become a very entertaining team to watch that can go one, maybe two rounds into the playoffs but won't get any deeper than that until they get REAL SERIOUS about getting a quality center...somewhere. :yes: *


I agree with you, Ron. The Mavs are going to either have to do some wheeling and dealing or learn to play defense or otherwise it is one or two and out.

La Frentz does well, but is really more finesse, as is Dirk. They either have to get more physical or find others who will be.

They are one fun team to watch, but I really do want them to play better team defense than they have the last 2 years. 

Hey Nellie - get a crackerjack defensive wizard like Boston did when they got harter!


----------



## fir3fox (May 13, 2002)

Agreed.  

I think they should make a move to acquire a more aggressive big man that specializes in "on the ball" defense. A player molded some what like either of the Davis boys -- Dale or Antonio.

If they don't address this issue, they're destined to become just like the '90s Phoenix Suns. A high scoring fast paced team that gets knocked out of the playoffs in the first or second round when their shots stop falling.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

fir3fox said:


> *Agreed.
> 
> I think they should make a move to acquire a more aggressive big man that specializes in "on the ball" defense. A player molded some what like either of the Davis boys -- Dale or Antonio.
> 
> If they don't address this issue, they're destined to become just like the '90s Phoenix Suns. A high scoring fast paced team that gets knocked out of the playoffs in the first or second round when their shots stop falling. *


Maybe the Mavs can trade Bradley for Dale Davis?? 

NOW that would help, having Davis and Raef at the center/power forward position, sharing time with Dirk sometimes. 

I think Dirk should be the starting SF for the Mavs for about the next 10 years - say?!

You think Portland would go for a deal like that?


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Ron *
> Are there any plans in Dallas to shore up the center position?


There is definately something going on. Cuban has already met with Olowakandi's agent (Kandi just happens to have the same agent as Nash), and there are all kind of rumors saying that the Mavs are about to trade for Zo (check ESPN Insider). Also whenever Cuban or Nellie is asked about changes this summer they both say that nothing is going to change and they are happy with the way the team is.

As a Mavs fan there is one thing that has become very clear in the Nelson/Cuban era ... whenever they say nothing is going to happen, something ALWAYS does.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*"There is definately something going on. Cuban has already met with Olowakandi's agent (Kandi just happens to have the same agent as Nash), and there are all kind of rumors saying that the Mavs are about to trade for Zo (check ESPN Insider). Also whenever Cuban or Nellie is asked about changes this summer they both say that nothing is going to change and they are happy with the way the team is. 

As a Mavs fan there is one thing that has become very clear in the Nelson/Cuban era ... whenever they say nothing is going to happen, something ALWAYS does"*

That is the truth. I just don't listen to those 2 when they say nothing will happen - as you said - then something always happens.

I think they saw that something - called "defense" is badly needed for them to make that serious run at a ring. Everybody knows you cannnot win it all without playing defense - at least in critical times.

Zo would help fix that malady - quickly. Riley wants Zo to have a serious chance at a ring & he and Nellie are good friends - so I can see something like this happening.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Maybe it's just me, but I think LaFrentz could develop into exactly what you need in Dallas. You can't have a plodding guy without changing your entire run and gun style. LaFrentz can actually keep up


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Welcome, TexasG! I recognize your name from FanHome fame...thanks for joining our budding site!


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Ron *
> Welcome, TexasG! I recognize your name from FanHome fame...thanks for joining our budding site!


Thanks. I actually found this site through Clutch City.


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by *PacerMan *
> I came to Cluch City, too, once Fanhome went down, and then I came here. TexasG is like following me.


  Yea, Fanhome has been trippin the past couple of days. I needed to find a place to get my fix. Clutch City is ok but all the homers over there get on my nerves sometimes. Hopefully we can get as many people on this board as there are on the others.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Agree with Shaqs big toe*

Raef can run and gun with rest of the team. Remember Raef has an advantage like Dirk, he can drag the big men out of the their comfort zone.


----------

